# The Julie/Julia Book



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

Has anyone read this book? I am hearing mixed reviews and have read a bit about her but have not followed her blog. She has received a ton of attention with her blog which is now a book, with a 6 figure book deal attached. Recently she made some not so nice comments about the food blogging world and so there is a bit on controversy involved. I am wondering if I should support her.


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

A friend gave me her copy--she loathed it (and this was after loving the blog). I'd never read the blog, but was interested in seeing her journey through cooking Julia's classics. Wrong! Very little of the book has anything to do with cooking (although, let me mention here that having a maggot/fly infestation in your kitchen is a sign that things have gone seriously awry). Mainly it seems to be about whining:
about sex, her friends, her husband, her work and her life in general. And some side whining about how some of the recipes didn't work out for her (not surprising, really. I don't get the impression that this woman can boil water even with a recipe). Unless you like minimal cooking with a huge side of whine, I wouldn't recommend it. In fact, I'd send you the book, but I've already given it away with a "no tag-you-backs" attached.

Edited for clarity. Too early. Need much coffee, NOW!

Praties


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i tried to plow through this tome and couldn't get past the first chapter. put me right to sleep, i agree with Praties review.
kat


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I read her blog, fairly large portions of it anyway. It is NOT a useful cooking log but I enjoyed it as a commentary of sorts about the modern woman's general ineptitude when it comes to some of the things our mothers and grandmothers did so well. (I shouldn't generalize...) It was an amusing account, the only blog I ever read, and I'm sure there are much more intersting ones out there. But I think it was a hit because it followed its set course faithfully with humour and honesty.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I avoid blogs like a case of bird flu. :crazy:


----------

